#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜美式漫畫名稱

## 黑倫

爆衣WWW

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

右下角水印出賣了你wwwwwww（你夠了）
這部漫畫是殿堂級獸漫《housepets》，據說獲過不少獎項
樂園元老幻貓大大曾經做過這部漫一段時間的漢化哦，不曉得成果現在還有沒有保留

----------


## 黑倫

是英文所以自己不知道wwww
我是找到全部被翻譯過的http://www.housepetscomic.com/forums...php?f=6&t=1926
跟沒有翻譯過的http://www.housepetscomic.com/2008/0...redom-strikes/

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

這個！這個就是幻貓的翻譯！時隔多年（？）終於又再次見到了QAQ（喂！）

----------


## 黑倫

原來是鼎鼎大名的幻貓大大翻譯的OAO
剛加入樂園時有看到不少幻貓大大發的文

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼對這部漫畫有點印象，當年也曾看過一些經由幻貓翻譯的版本；感謝黑倫分別找到翻譯版本和原版的連結點，話嗥作者瑞克‧葛里芬(RICK GRIFFIN)本狼一開始還以為他是一個英年早逝的超現實主義藝術家，後來才發現只是同名同姓而已。 :狐狸冷汗: 

這部作品得到的眾多獎項中最重要的就是
大熊星座獎

http://zh.wikifur.com/wiki/%E5%A4%A7...BA%A7%E7%8D%8E

，這是獸圈最重要的獎項之一，而《HOUSEPETS！》自從2009年起連續六年在漫畫類蟬聯寶座，不可不稱其內容充實且笑點絕佳之本色所致之大功也！！！

而這部漫畫在2008年正式推出前，在2006年瑞克就已經有此想法，而在2007年他推出三篇試作品，以下本狼就不吝分享，各位友獸可以在本作的網站「關於」那欄找到。

1.

名叫奶油花生醬的狗

「我有球！！！」

「耶！！！」


名叫葡萄果醬的貓

「我有毛線團！！！」

「啊！！！」(一團亂)

2.



花生：「嘿，葡萄！！！」

葡萄：「嘎啊！！！」

碰────！！！(墜地聲)

花生：「為什麼妳要在斗篷上睡覺？」

葡萄：「這樣我才不會被打擾。」

3.



吉兒‧三明治女士(以下簡稱吉兒媽咪)：「花生！！！葡萄！！！」(兩獸過來)

吉兒媽咪：「你爸和我決定你們可以擁有津貼。」

吉兒媽咪：「一星期兩美元。」

花生：「哇！！！」

葡萄：「太讚啦！！！」

吉兒媽咪：「但我們也認為你們必須在有做事的前提下才能領取津貼。」

花生：「我知道！！！我知道！！！我可以去幫忙跑腿血拼！！！」

葡萄：「我會為您和老爸烹調早餐。」

花生：「我每星期都會用吸塵器清房子。」(嘖嘖噪音。)

葡萄：「我會勤學琴藝。」

花生：「葡萄每月一次的洗澡大作戰就交給我吧！！！」

葡萄：「那麼我就來清理魚塘。」

花生：「我還沒長到可以用乘式割草機的高度，所以我會用很酷的移動式割草機割草！！！」(更吵的嘖嘖噪音。)

葡萄：「這聽起來太讚啦！！！」

葡萄：「我會狠狠教訓鄰居家裡的那隻狗，讓他再也不敢踏進院子半步！！！」

花生：「我在騙誰啊？我可以無償去做這些事情！！！」

吉兒媽咪：「呃，仔細想想，不妨讓你們現在就先拿津貼？」

吉兒媽咪：「還有，千萬不要做任何你們剛才建議過的事。」

(兩獸目送媽咪離去，並極有默契的拍掌。)

祝福各位友獸欣賞的開心，也祝福瑞克能靈感源源不絕，讓《HOUSEPETS！》能成為獸圈的不朽大作！！！ :wuffer_glee: 

凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (欣喜之嗥！！！)

----------

